# Allgemeiner Unsinn



## SebastianK (11 November 2007)

Sven1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen das mir jez auch ein stein vom herzen gefallen ist. Echt cooler Text . Aber andere frage. bei mir haben sie nicht meinen namen sondern nur meine e-mail adresse. können die das zurück verfolgen oder reicht das wenn ich meine email adresse löschen würde?



Hallo Sven,
also da diese Frage schon fiel und sogar auf einer der letzten Seiten beantwortet wurde, wiederhole ich das gerne für dich noch einmal:
Ja, sie können das zurückverfolgen- deswegen hast du in den Medien ja schon etliche male gehört, daß solche User deshalb zu "lebenslänglich" verknackt wurden. Also glaub bloß nicht, was bisher gesagt wurde, denn bei DIR ist es anders als bei ALLEN anderen, die durch das Löschen der Emailadresse ihre Ruhe haben. Echt jetzt!


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*tmp*

nise:
bezahl den Preis und gut ist. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, hier die zig Antworten zu lesen, dann wird dir jetzt die 10001ste Antwort auch nicht helfen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kündigung.
Kündige vorsorglich noch das Abo der EMMA, FinanzTimes, BabyMode, FlotteBauern-Magazin usw.. das hast du ja vermutlich auch nicht bestellt- aber kündigen kann man immer, gelle?
:wall:


----------



## Diamond (12 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> nise:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Kündigung.
> Kündige vorsorglich noch das Abo der EMMA, FinanzTimes, BabyMode, FlotteBauern-Magazin usw.. das hast du ja vermutlich auch nicht bestellt- aber kündigen kann man immer, gelle?
> :wall:



wow, über den ton hier im thread bin ich echt überrascht....:-?:-?:-?


----------



## SebastianK (12 November 2007)

*tmp*

webwatcher: vielleicht solltet ihr die frotzenden Kommentare und ab und an mal so einen Seitenhieb von solchen Leuten wie mir doch stehen lassen, statt es zu löschen? Dann sehen die vielleicht, daß die Antworten durchaus schon drin waren und diese permanente Fragerei keinen Sinn macht..
Respekt dennoch: nicht nur die Beiträge durchsehen, sondern auch noch solche user wie meinereiner zu canceln, weil sie die Finger wieder nicht still halten können :-D


----------

